# Welcher PC ist besser



## Trbk85 (14. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute welcher Rechner ist besser

Spezifikationen:

    * AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4400+  2,31 GHz
    * 3 GB DDR2 533-RAM Arbeitsspeicher
    * 3 Festplatten - Seagate 250GB, Seagate 40GB, Maxtor 80GB - insgesamt 370GB Festplattenspeicher!
    * Marken-Mainboard Asrock ALiveDual-eSATA2
    * Original Nvidia Geforce FX5900 AGP-Grafikkarte mit nachträglich installiertem Silent Lüfter
    * 400 Watt Marken - Netzteil: be quiet! Blackline BQT P4-400W-1.3
    * DVD ± RW (± DL) / DVD-RAM / CD - RW - Laufwerk Samsung SH-S182M mit Lightscribe-Technologie
    * Abschließbarer Chieftec-Tower

oder


Ausstattung:


--> Prozessor : AMD ATHLON 64 X2 Dual Core Prozessort 3800 +
--> Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 4850  ( 512 DDR3)
--> Arbeitsspeicher: 3 GB Kingston DDR2 Pc 400
--> Soundkarte: Creative X-FI Extreme Music
--> Mainboard: ASROCK 939N68PV-Glan  (Sockel 939)
--> Laufwerke: CD Brenner LG 56x + DVD Brenner LG (double Layer)
--> Festplatte: 250GB SATA SAMSUNG
--> Netzteil: Rombutech 550 Watt


----------



## smileyml (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

"besser" in welchem Zusammenhang? Wofür willst du den Rechner nutzen? Wo liegt deine Budgetobergrenze?
Warum solch Festplatten-wirr-warr bei der oberen Variante?

...um nur mal ein paar Fragen zu stellen.
Grüße Marco


----------



## Trbk85 (14. Juni 2009)

hey also ich möchte den für Spielen benutzen und halt DVD gucken und so. bin jetzt kein extreme gamer  oder so
Das mit den Festplatten habe ich auch nicht verstanden aber so verkauft er das halt hehe also beide kosten 130euro welchen würdest du mir dennoch emphelfen?


----------



## smileyml (14. Juni 2009)

..mmmhh,
ich weiß nicht. In beiden sind recht viele alte Teile (z.B. Grafikkarte) verbaut. Da glaube ich wird nicht viel mit spielen werden. Ich weiß auch nicht ob die 64Bit-CPU von dem Board in angemessener Weise unterstützt wird?!

Aus meiner Sicht kann ich dir nur raten von beiden die Finger zu lassen und eher ne Konsole und nen DVD-Player zu kaufen. Da haste zumindest 100% mehr Spielspaß und Stromkosten sparst du am Ende wahrscheinlich auch.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Trbk85 (14. Juni 2009)

ich brauch aber unbedingt ein pc und zwar schnell wie schon gesagt muss jetzt nicht superviel leistung haben und 150euro ist nicht viel.
also sag einfach


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juni 2009)

Also ich find beide nicht so berauschend.
Nenn mich voreingenommen, aber ich wuerde mir kein ASRock-Mainboard einbauen.

Der erste PC hat die bessere CPU, der zweite scheinbar den besseren Speicher, zumindest wird dort der Hersteller angegeben, und Kingston ist da schon gut. Die Geschwindigkeiten beider Speicher lassen aber zu wuenschen uebrig. Bist Du Dir sicher dass der Kingston mit 400MHz laeuft, und nicht vielleicht mit 800? DDR1 hoert meiner Meinung nach bei 400 auf, und DDR2 faengt irgendwo darueber (ich glaub bei 533) an.
Ausserdem sind 3GB Speicher einfach nur haesslich. Speicher kommt bei mir nur in Potenzen von 2 in die Kiste (also 2, 4, 8, ...)

Bei dem ersten PC hast Du dann aber 2 Festplatten die so klein sind dass sie nur als ueberfluessig eingestuft werden koennen. Eine Platte von 80GB mag schoen im externen Gehaeuse sein fuer unterwegs, aber in einem PC ist sie nicht mehr zeitgemaess.
Mit LVM koennte man die Platten zwar zusammenfassen, aber Spass macht das nicht.
Beim 2. PC hast Du wiederum 2 Brenner, was totaler Kaese ist, denn der DVD-Brenner kann ja auch CDs brennen.
Ein ROM-Laufwerk plus einen Brenner kann ich noch nachvollziehen, alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach Kaese.

Zur nVidia-Karte des 1. PCs kann ich nichts sagen, aber die 4800er-Serie ist, wenn ich da jetzt nicht schon ueberholt bin, zur Zeit das Beste was ATI zu bieten hat und kann sich durchaus sehen lassen. Ich selbst hab eine ATI RadeonHD 4670, welche der 4800-Serie nicht viel hinterherhinkt, und bin damit vollends zufrieden.

Zu den Netzteilen kann ich nichts sagen. Die Marken hab ich nie genutzt.
Ich hatte zuletzt ThermalTake und Enermax. Weiss aber ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich zur Zeit drin hab, das war ein Notkauf. 

Toll, dass Du den Chieftec-Tower abschliessen kannst. Aber was bringt Dir das? Wenn das Ding einer klaut wird den so ein Schloss sicher wenig stoeren...

Wie gesagt, alles in allem find ich beide Sets nicht so umwerfend.


----------



## Trbk85 (14. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Also ich find beide nicht so berauschend.
> Nenn mich voreingenommen, aber ich wuerde mir kein ASRock-Mainboard einbauen.
> 
> Der erste PC hat die bessere CPU, der zweite scheinbar den besseren Speicher, zumindest wird dort der Hersteller angegeben, und Kingston ist da schon gut. Die Geschwindigkeiten beider Speicher lassen aber zu wuenschen uebrig. Bist Du Dir sicher dass der Kingston mit 400MHz laeuft, und nicht vielleicht mit 800? DDR1 hoert meiner Meinung nach bei 400 auf, und DDR2 faengt irgendwo darueber (ich glaub bei 533) an.
> ...



hmm da muss ich dir wohl leider recht geben werde mir doch keinen von beiden kaufen. Was würdest du mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juni 2009)

Trbk85 hat gesagt.:


> Was würdest du mir denn empfehlen?


Ich persoenlich bastel meinen Rechner gern selbst. Ich weiss welche Hersteller ich fuer welche Teile will und danach schau ich dann auch. Wenn Du Dir aber einen aktuellen Rechner bauen willst wirst Du mit 150 Euro wohl eher nicht hinkommen.
Das hab ich ungefaehr letztes Jahr bezahlt als ich mir Mainboard, CPU, Speicher, Brenner und Netzteil gekauft hab.
Dir fehlen dann zumindest noch eine Grafikkarte, Festplatte und ein Gehaeuse.
Und Peripherie wie Maus, Tastatur und Monitor waeren natuerlich auch nicht schlecht wenn man den PC dann auch wirklich benutzen will...
Und ein Betriebssystem waere ja auch noch ganz nett. Zum Spielen sollt's dann ja auch Windows sein, was ja nicht umsonst kommt.

Zudem stellt sich ja auch noch die Frage ob Du Dir zutraust so ein PC-Puzzle zusammenzustecken.

Zu guter Letzt hast Du dann auch noch das Problem dass so ziemlich jeder PC-Haendler immer darauf aus ist immer das neueste und teuerste Modell an den Mann zu bringen. Das heisst dann aber auch dass aeltere und guenstigere Modelle relativ schnell aus der Auslage verschwinden, obwohl sie fuer die meisten Anwendungszwecke mehr als ausreichend waeren.
Du kannst mal probieren beim PC-Haendler Deiner Wahl vorbeizuschauen und fragen was das guenstigste Modell ist was die Dir andrehen koennen und dann die Spezifikationen mit den oben genannten vergleichen, und natuerlich auch den Preis.


----------



## Trbk85 (14. Juni 2009)

Das hört sich gut an. Du sag ma kannst du mir eine Liste erstellen? Denn du scheinst viel Ahnung davon zu haben. also ich möchte max. 300euro ausgeben tft monitor 17zoll tastatur und maus hab ich hier schon.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juni 2009)

Wenn Du willst kann ich morgen mal bei Alternate was zusammenklicken. Ist die einzige Moeglichkeit wo ich einigermassen fuer Dich gueltige Preise beziehen kann.


----------



## Trbk85 (14. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du willst kann ich morgen mal bei Alternate was zusammenklicken. Ist die einzige Moeglichkeit wo ich einigermassen fuer Dich gueltige Preise beziehen kann.



ja das wäre super nett  kann ich den dann direkt vom internet kaufen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juni 2009)

Ja, kannst Du.
Ich schau morgen mal. Jetzt werd ich aber mal noch was TV gucken und dann mal was schlafen gehen...


----------



## Trbk85 (14. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ja, kannst Du.
> Ich schau morgen mal. Jetzt werd ich aber mal noch was TV gucken und dann mal was schlafen gehen...



Alles klar dann bis morgen und danke nochmal!

Ciao


----------



## smileyml (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Trbk85,

vielleicht schaust du dir, bis Dennis für dich was zusammengestellt hat, die folgenden Sachen an:

- Shuttle KPC
http://www.xpc-shop.de/index.php
- ein One.de System (ein Beispiel unten)
http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3391

Vielleicht ist eines der beiden interessant für dich, wenn du es lieber nicht selbst zusammenbauen willst. Etwas darüber lesen kannst du auch noch hier:
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Billig-Rechner-So-bekommen-Sie-den-200-Euro-PC-2_30881101.html


Willst du stattdessen lieber wissen, was du einbaust und es selbst auch machen, sei dir der folgende Link nochmal zum Lesen gegeben:
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Billig-Rechner-So-bekommen-Sie-den-200-Euro-PC-3_30881478.html


Grüße Marco


----------



## Trbk85 (14. Juni 2009)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Trbk85,
> 
> vielleicht schaust du dir, bis Dennis für dich was zusammengestellt hat, die folgenden Sachen an:
> 
> ...



hey vielen dank für die links ja das sieht echt gut aus. ist die grafikarte auch gut in dem pc mit dem athlon 64 5000+ ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juni 2009)

So, hab mal was gebastelt, aber keine Moeglichkeit gefunden die Zusammenstellung zu verlinken ohne mich registrieren zu muessen.
Hab mir das also dann mailen lassen, hier die Daten:


> HXLM27          Prozessorlüfter         Cooler Master DK8-9ID4B-0L-GP
> 
> JBXVUA          Grafikkarte (PCIe)              Asus EAH4650/DI/512MD2
> 
> ...


Gesamtpreis ist: € 436,92

Musste einige Abstriche machen (kleinere Platte, kein ThermalTake-Luefter, Gehaeuse und Netzteil, billigerer Brenner) um wenigstens unter 500 Euro bleiben zu koennen. Nach der ersten Zusammenstellung war ich bereits bei knapp 600 Euro...

Aber mit dem Ding sollte man erstmal gut arbeiten/spielen koennen.
Ist meinem PC nicht so unaehnlich. Ich hab ein Asus M2A-VM, einen Athlon64 X2 4000, 8GB Kingston DDR2-800 und eine RadeonHD 4670 und komm damit gut zurecht.
Das einzige was ich jetzt noch gern haette waer eine Quad-Core CPU.  Und ein neues, vernuenftiges Netzteil.


----------



## Trbk85 (15. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> So, hab mal was gebastelt, aber keine Moeglichkeit gefunden die Zusammenstellung zu verlinken ohne mich registrieren zu muessen.
> Hab mir das also dann mailen lassen, hier die Daten:
> 
> Gesamtpreis ist: € 436,92
> ...



hmm 436,92euro ist schon ne menge Geld also mit 19zoll TFT wäre das Top
Ist die Grafikkarte besser als die Radeon HD 4850?

Achja Betriebssystem habe ich schon, dass bekommen wir kostenlos von unserer Fachhochschule;-)
Und DVD-Brenner muss auch nicht sein habe einen sehr guten von Samsung allderings extern.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juni 2009)

Also ohne OS und Brenner sparst Du, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ca. 100 - 120 Euro, waerst also ungefaehr bei 300.

Nein, die Grafikkarte ist nicht besser als die 4850, aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel schlechter.
Wie gesagt, ich hab ide 4670 und komm gut damit klar, kann auch GTA4 in 1280x1024 spielen und hab dabei recht gute Performance.

Im Grunde haette ich gern noch bessere Hardware ausgewaehlt, aber dann waer's auch noch teurer geworden. Wie gesagt, hab hier und da schon Abstriche gemacht.


----------



## Trbk85 (15. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Also ohne OS und Brenner sparst Du, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ca. 100 - 120 Euro, waerst also ungefaehr bei 300.
> 
> Nein, die Grafikkarte ist nicht besser als die 4850, aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel schlechter.
> Wie gesagt, ich hab ide 4670 und komm gut damit klar, kann auch GTA4 in 1280x1024 spielen und hab dabei recht gute Performance.
> ...



Okay dann würde ich vorschlagen wir nehmen das OS und den Brenner raus und statt dessen bauen wir die Radeon 4850 rein was meinst du?
Ich weiss auch nicht aber will unbedingt diese radeon haben


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juni 2009)

Ja, das sollte machbar sein. Dann duerftest Du mehr oder weniger wieder bei dem Preis liegen. Vergleich mal, vielleicht kommst Du mit dem von mir genannten Preis auch auf eine 4850 oder gar 4870 mit 1GB Speicher.

Am besten gehst Du auch mal auf der Alternate-Seite schauen und klickst was rum. Der PC-Builder da ist ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Trbk85 (15. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ja, das sollte machbar sein. Dann duerftest Du mehr oder weniger wieder bei dem Preis liegen. Vergleich mal, vielleicht kommst Du mit dem von mir genannten Preis auch auf eine 4850 oder gar 4870 mit 1GB Speicher.
> 
> Am besten gehst Du auch mal auf der Alternate-Seite schauen und klickst was rum. Der PC-Builder da ist ganz brauchbar.



hmm wo kann man den das OS rausnehmen Gibt es auf der Seite vieleicht ein Studententarif oder so

Was sagst du zu dem Rechner?
Habe ich in ebay gefunden:
Artikelnummer: 290323246386


----------



## Maik (15. Juni 2009)

Trbk85 hat gesagt.:


> Was sagst du zu dem Rechner?
> Habe ich in ebay gefunden:
> Artikelnummer: 290323246386


Schicke Artikelnummer 

Pc Komplett,Rechner,Monitor,Drucker,2.1 Boxen,Tast,Maus

Da mußt du dich aber sputen, denn:


> Angebotsende:	*32 Minuten 9 Sekunden* (15.06.09 19:30:00 MESZ)



mfg Maik


----------



## Trbk85 (15. Juni 2009)

So mein Kollege möchte mir seinen verkaufen hier die Daten:

GIGABYTE Mainboard GA-MA78G-DS3H mit dem Sockel AM2+

CPU: AMD PHENOM 9850 X4 Black Edition mit 4x2500Mhz und einem Cache von 2 MB

Arbeitsspeicher: 3GB Kingston Markenspeicher PC 6400

NVIDIA 9500 GT mit 512 MB

Seagate Festplatte mit 250 GB

Samsung DVD Multinorm DVD-Brenner

ASUS Tower 

Er verlangt 260euro von mir ist das in Ordnung?

Weiss denn keiner bescheid ob der Rechner gut ist?


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

Naja kommt ja drauf an was du damit machen möchtest. Ob 260 Euro angemessen sind, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Wenn ichd ie Preise richtig im Kopf habe kommst du mit Neuware ungefähr auf den selben Preis (vielleicht ein bissl drunter/drüber).


----------



## Maik (18. Juni 2009)

Lies dir bitte den Punkt 12 unserer Netiquette durch, und unterlasse hier zukünftig das Pushen deiner Threads!

Das war jetzt "Pushpost-Nr.3" binnen weniger Stunden, den ich kompostiert habe, und beim nächsten Regelverstoß blüht dir eine offizielle Verwarnung!

mfg Maik


----------



## Trbk85 (18. Juni 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Lies dir bitte den Punkt 12 unserer Netiquette durch, und unterlasse hier zukünftig das Pushen deiner Threads!
> 
> Das war jetzt "Pushpost-Nr.3" binnen weniger Stunden, den ich kompostiert habe, und beim nächsten Regelverstoß blüht dir eine offizielle Verwarnung!
> 
> mfg Maik



haha und ich hab mich gewundert warum mein beiträge plötzlich verschwunden sind hehe jaja ist ja gut und hör auf mir direkt zu drohen


----------



## Maik (18. Juni 2009)

Trbk85 hat gesagt.:


> und hör auf mir direkt zu drohen


Indirekt lässt es sich schwer drohen 

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo!





Maik hat gesagt.:


> Lies dir bitte den Punkt 12 unserer Netiquette durch.....





Trbk85 hat gesagt.:


> haha und ich hab mich gewundert warum mein beiträge plötzlich verschwunden sind hehe jaja ist ja gut und hör auf mir direkt zu drohen


Und Punkt 15 bezüglich der durchgängigen Kleinschreibung.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Trbk85 (18. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> Und Punkt 15 bezüglich der durchgängigen Kleinschreibung.
> 
> Gruss Dr Dau



hehe cool und was steht unter Punkt 16 geschrieben? Bin jetzt voll neugierig geworden  Ne Spass bei Seite hab es ja schon verstanden ;-)


----------



## Maik (18. Juni 2009)

Trbk85 hat gesagt.:


> hehe cool und was steht unter Punkt 16 geschrieben? Bin jetzt voll neugierig geworden


Unter Punkt 16 findet sich Folgendes:


> Besucher, die nachhaltig unpassende Beiträge veröffentlichen und deren Verhalten die Grenzen sachlicher Diskussionen verlassen oder durch ihre Äußerungen für Konflikte mit anderen Forumsmitgliedern sorgen, entziehen wir gänzlich das Privileg, im Forum aktiv teilnehmen zu können.



Entweder hast du bislang noch immer keinen Blick in die  Netiquette geworfen, oder du willst uns hier gehörig auf den Arm nehmen 

mfg Maik


----------



## Trbk85 (18. Juni 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Unter Punkt 16 findet sich Folgendes:
> 
> 
> Entweder hast du bislang noch immer keinen Blick in die  Netiquette geworfen, oder du willst uns hier gehörig auf den Arm nehmen
> ...



War es so schwer die Ironie aus meinem Satz zu entnehmen

So nun zurück zum Thema also ich möchte den Rechner hauptsächlich für DVD und TV gucken benutzen, und natürlich auch um ein bissel zu zocken 
Hab aber gehört das die CPU viel Strom vebraucht hmm da werden sich meine Eltern aber freuen


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juni 2009)

Trbk85 hat gesagt.:


> Hab aber gehört das die CPU viel Strom vebraucht hmm da werden sich meine Eltern aber freuen


Nun, bei heutigen PC's ist ein gesamter Stromverbrauch von 250-300 Watt keine Seltenheit mehr.
Ich denke da spielt der Verbrauch der CPU nurnoch eine nebensächliche Rolle. 

Der hohe Stromverbrauch (und die Tatsache dass mein PC 24/7 läuft) hat mich zu der Überlegung bewegt mir 2 PC's anzuschaffen.
Einen Quad-Core zum arbeiten (also wo ich richtig Power brauche) und ein Nettop (mit Dual-Core) womit ich energiegünstig anspruchslose Dinge (z.B. surfen, Office etc.) machen kann.
Zu dem kommt noch ein Nettop mit Single-Core (welcher nochmals weniger Strom verbraucht als ein Dual-Core Nettop) als Server hinzu (für meine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend).


----------



## ronaldh (19. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Nun, bei heutigen PC's ist ein gesamter Stromverbrauch von 250-300 Watt keine Seltenheit mehr.
> Ich denke da spielt der Verbrauch der CPU nurnoch eine nebensächliche Rolle.



Bei dem PC im Office hatten wir den Verbrauch kürzlich gemessen, der lag in der Spitze bei ca. 145 Watt (Dual Core E6600, 2 Festplatten). Mein alter PC früher (Athlon 2600, 2 Festplatten) benötigte deutlich über 200 Watt. 

Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit den Quad Core's ist, aber die modernen Intel Dual Core Prozessoren benötigen deutlich weniger Energie als frühere Prozessoren.


----------



## Trbk85 (22. Juni 2009)

So Jungs und Mädels hab mir den Rechner nun gekauft läuft echt super schnell! Nun möchte ich aber gerne die Gefroce 9500 GT 512mb gegen eine radeon hd 4870 umtauschen und auf 4gb ram den arbeitsspeicher erweitern(natürlich mit 64bit os).
Würden dann alle aktuellen games auf mein Rechner laufen?

MFG
TRBK85


----------



## smileyml (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

werden die Spiele und die Software die du nutzen willst, auch entsprechend vom 64Bit OS untersützt?
Da hier niemand weiß, welchen Rechner du jetzt gekauft hast (der Vorschlag von Dennis hatte z.B. 4 GB RAM), kann auf deine Frage auch schlecht geantwortet werden. Was jedoch feststeht, ist, das ein Rechner nicht schneller sein kann als sein schwächstes Glied. Und ist es nicht mehr die Grafikkarte ist es bei Spielen schnell der Prozessor.

Grüße Marco

PS: Bitte nimm die ein wenig mehr Zeit zum Tippen deiner Beiträge. Auch diesmal ist es ein wahres Durcheinander mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Ich denke verwarnt wurdest du schon genug. Also lerne draus und halte dich dran.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juni 2009)

Trbk85 hat gesagt.:


> Würden dann alle aktuellen games auf mein Rechner laufen?


Ich bin zwar kein "Zocker" (von Solitär mal abgesehen  ) und ich habe auch kein 64-Bit Windows, aber was ich bisher gehört habe soll man Programme auch im 32-Bit Modus laufen lassen können.
Somit sollte es (zumindest theoretsich) möglich sein die Games unter einem 64-Bit Windows laufen zu lassen, unabhängig davon ob es sich um 32-Bit oder 64-Bit Games handelt.
Eine verbindliche Aussage ob "alle aktuellen Games" auch tatsächlich laufen bzw. evtl. Probleme bereiten, wird Dir allerdings wohl niemand geben können (erst recht kein Verkäufer  ).
Ein Erfahrungsaustausch mit anderen "Zockern" wäre hier wohl anzuraten.


----------



## Trbk85 (22. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin zwar kein "Zocker" (von Solitär mal abgesehen  ) und ich habe auch kein 64-Bit Windows, aber was ich bisher gehört habe soll man Programme auch im 32-Bit Modus laufen lassen können.
> Somit sollte es (zumindest theoretsich) möglich sein die Games unter einem 64-Bit Windows laufen zu lassen, unabhängig davon ob es sich um 32-Bit oder 64-Bit Games handelt.
> Eine verbindliche Aussage ob "alle aktuellen Games" auch tatsächlich laufen bzw. evtl. Probleme bereiten, wird Dir allerdings wohl niemand geben können (erst recht kein Verkäufer  ).
> Ein Erfahrungsaustausch mit anderen "Zockern" wäre hier wohl anzuraten.



Yo danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Also nun möchte ich mir ein 19" TFT kaufen am besten wide (ich weiss für Spiele nicht so geeignet sondern mehr für Filme gucken).
Könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen der sollte aber nicht mehr als 100euro kosten.


----------



## hammet (22. Juni 2009)

Auf 64 Bit Systemen laufen nahezu (es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen, Antivirensoftware Firewalls und Treiber, eben alle Sachen, die tief ins System eingreifen) alle Softwareprodukte. Und zur jetztigen Zeit ist es nicht selten, dass Spiele oder Software auch 64 Bit Versionen mitbringt.



Zu dem 19" TFT für unter 100 Euro...dann suchst du aber schon einen gebrauchten oder?


----------



## Trbk85 (22. Juni 2009)

> dann suchst du aber schon einen gebrauchten oder?



Ne der sollte schon nagelneu mit Garantie sein hehe.

100Euro würde für ich ja noch ausgeben für den TFT.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Faul, faul, faul.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=monlcd19wide;xf=99_19&sort=p


----------



## smileyml (22. Juni 2009)

Ja ich denke auch, das es langsam unverschämt wird.
Es gibt diverse Preissuchmaschinen und auch genügend Testplatformen, die sowohl Rechner, Grafikkarten und auch Monitore untersuchen und bewerten.
Es sei da zum Beispiel Chip.de genannt.

Ansonsten schließe ich hier jetzt, da solch notorische Faulheit nicht weiter unterstützt wird.
Bei Problemen oder Fragen diesbezüglich bitte per PN an mich wenden.
Marco


----------

